# المــــواد الحيويــــة - Biomaterials - تعريفها و تطبيقاتها و خواصها الهندسية ....



## حسنين علي موسى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كثر الحديث خلال بعض المشاركات في هذا المنتدى الراقي عن المواد المستخدمة في مجال الطب ، سواء كانت من خلال تصنيع الأجهزة و المعدات الطبية أو من خلال تصميم الأعضاء الصناعية البديلة وغيرها من التطبيقات المختلفة .... مما لمست وجود الكثير من الاهتمام الجدي لدى بعض الزملاء الأعزاء ... خصوصاً مع وجود علم متخصص بحد ذاته يبحث في هذا المجال ... ألا وهو علم المواد الحيوية - Biomaterials Science ...

لذلك أضع بين أيديكم هذه المادة العلمية المتواضعة حول أبرز المواد الحيوية و أهم استخداماتها في أو مع جسم الإنسان ، إضافة إلى أسباب شيوع استخدامها عن غيرها من المواد العديدة المتوفرة في الطبيعة في هذا المجال المهم من خلال تسليط الضوء على بعض خواصها و مواصفاتها الهندسية .....

إن تطبيقات إستخدام المواد الحيوية Biomaterials في جسم الإنسان تتخذ عدة أشكال إما كجزء من أعضاء صناعية بديلة Artificial Replacements أو بشكل متحسسات أو مجسات أو أقطاب Sensors or Electrodes مزروعة داخل الجسم تستخدم في السيطرة على متغيرات الجسم الحيوية أو بشكل وسائل طبية Medical Implants لمعالجة بعض الحالات المرضية. 
من الضروري جداً أن تتصف تلك المواد على كافة أنواعها و أشكالها المختلفة ( معادن ، بوليمرات ، سيراميك ، سبائك ... ) بمواصفات خاصة جداً كالمقاومة العالية للتأكل Wear Resistance بأنواعه المختلفة و حسب الموقع المزروعة فيه ، فضلاً عن ضرورة توافقها الجيد مع الجسم و أنسجته و السوائل الموجودة فيه Biocompatibility هذا بالإضافة إلى جودة الخواص الميكانيكية المطلوبة الأخرى كالصلابة Density و الصلادة Hardness و المرونة Elasticity وشدة تحمل الإجهادات المختلفة Ultimate and Yield Stresses.... كل هذه النقاط أدت إلى وجود عدد قليل و محدود من المواد والسبائك الصالحة للإستخدام في جسم الإنسان. كما أن هنالك تحسينات مختلفة اجريت على بعض السبائك وتم تغيير بعض العناصر المكونة لها لغرض تحسين خواص التأكل و معالجة السطوح بدون التأثير على الخواص الميكانيكية ذات العلاقة و زيادة التوافق مع جسم الإنسان تحسباً لظهور بعض المشاكل و الأمراض نتيجة تراكمها و رفض الجسم لها عند زراعتها في داخله.

الرابط التالي - لملف PPS - يتضمن بعض المعلومات وبشكل أكثر تفصيلاً و توضيحاً حول هذا الموضوع .... http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Biomaterials.zip

والسلام عليكم ......

م. حـســـــــــنـيـن العـــراقــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل م/حسنين .

تحية طيبة .

ما شاء الله من انجاز الى انجاز اعظم . ودائم العطاء .والله يجزيك خير وبركة .

تسلم لنا .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندسه الطب (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع والشرح الجميل


----------



## القرشي (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ حسنين ماشاء اللة على هذا
الموضوع والمجهود الطيب.


----------



## Bioengineer (6 ديسمبر 2006)

أجمل ما يعجبني في مواضيعك أنك تصبها صباَ مباشرة من الدماغ الى المنتدى وبدون ابتذال وباسلوب شيق.
وهذا يدل على معلوماتك الممتازة وحسن التعبير وانتقاء الكلمات.
مادة مفيدة وشكرا لك .. 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق.


----------



## amod (5 يونيو 2007)

اليك زميلي حسنين علي موسى
كل الاحترام ووافر الشكر على هذا الموضوع
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> كثر الحديث خلال بعض المشاركات في هذا المنتدى الراقي عن المواد المستخدمة في مجال الطب ، سواء كانت من خلال تصنيع الأجهزة و المعدات الطبية أو من خلال تصميم الأعضاء الصناعية البديلة وغيرها من التطبيقات المختلفة .... مما لمست وجود الكثير من الاهتمام الجدي لدى بعض الزملاء الأعزاء ... خصوصاً مع وجود علم متخصص بحد ذاته يبحث في هذا المجال ... ألا وهو علم المواد الحيوية - Biomaterials Science ...
> 
> ...


الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (16 يوليو 2008)

ولايهمك ... جرب الرابط التالي ... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Biomaterials.pps


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

الله عليك بجد انت جامد


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
الله يكرمك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

:75::75::75:
:75: الاخ الفاضل حسنين مشكور على الملفات المرفقه وبارك الله فيك :75:
:75::75:​


----------



## bassel hatem (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند المهداوي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز حسنين جهد مبارك ان شاء الله اتمنى منك داوم التواصل بنفس المستوى وفقك الله.


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك اخي ويعطيك الف عافية 
ولكن الرابط لم يعمل معي!!!


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (27 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزتي مهندسة طبية ... أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة ... وأعتذر عن عدم عمل الرابط الموجود ... إليك الرابط القادم ... http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Biomaterials.pps ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...


----------



## جاكس (29 ديسمبر 2008)

و الله لو بقينا نتكلم عن منجزاتك و ما تعطيه للمنتدى لبقينا ايام و ايام 
مشكور و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## احمد ابديوى (6 يناير 2009)

Thanks so much Hassanin for these information


----------



## نوره العراقيه (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي حسنين الرابط مدا يفتح عندي ومحتاجه جدا موضوعك الرائع عن الاطراف الصناعيه
ارجوا المساعده


----------



## نوره العراقيه (3 فبراير 2009)

اخي حسنين الموضوع الموجود بالرابط فتح عندي واشكرك عليه اكثر من رائع بس عندي استفسارهل هوه عباره عن ملخص للموضوع او بيه شرح مفصل؟لان مشفت شرح مفصل!ارجوا مساعدتي
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (4 فبراير 2009)

عزيزتي نورة العراقية ... أشكرك جداً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة ... بالنسبة للملف المرفق (powerpoint) ... فهو يتضمن .. وبشكل أساسي ... مقارنة عامة لأهم المواد الحيوية ... ( معادن ، بوليمرات ، سيراميك ، سبائك ... ) وذلك من ناحية الخواص الهندسية الضرورية جداً في تطبيقاتها داخل جسم الإنسان ... كالمقاومة العالية للتأكل Wear Resistance بأنواعه المختلفة و حسب الموقع المزروعة فيه ، توافقيتها الجيدة مع الجسم و أنسجته و السوائل الموجودة فيه Biocompatibility ... هذا بالإضافة إلى الخواص الميكانيكية المطلوبة الأخرى كالصلابة Density و الصلادة Hardness و المرونة Elasticity وشدة تحمل الإجهادات المختلفة Ultimate and Yield Stresses.... مما ساهم وبشكل كبير في التطوير المستمر لتلك الأنواع من أجل ضمان إستخدامها الأمثل في جسم الإنسان .... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...

م. حــســــــــــنــيــن العــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## نوره العراقيه (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي حسنين ع هذا المجهود والله لقد افادني كثيرا لكن هل بامكانك تزويدي بتفاصيل اكثر عن المواد التي تدخل في صناعه الاطراف الصناعيه بشرح مفصل وباللغه العربيه اذا امكن او اي احد من الاخوه الاعزاء يزودني اذا كان لديه اي بحث اومصدر او معلومات رجاءا
شكراااااا


----------



## نوره العراقيه (4 فبراير 2009)

اخي حسنين انا طالبه في السنه الاخيره ومطلوب مني اعمل بحث عن المواد التي تدخل في صناعه الاطراف الصناعيه(الايدي والارجل)خاصتا اذا كان بإمكانك تزويدي بأي مصدر او بحث او رابط فأنا شاكره جدا لك او اي احد من الاعضاء الاعزاء


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (4 فبراير 2009)

عزيزتي نورة ... حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة ... فأن المواد المستخدمة في صناعة الأطراف الصناعية يجب أن تمتاز بخفة الوزن والمتانة بنفس الوقت ... إلى جانب ملائمتها للناحية الجمالية ... كما ان كل جزء من مكونات الطرف الصناعي يختلف بهذه الخواص تبعاً لموقع ذلك الجزء ووظيفته ... حيث تعتبر البوليمرات المختلفة من أكثر تلك المواد إستخداماً في صناعة الأطراف الصناعية ... شوفي الرابط التالي وإن شاء الله ستجدين فيه ما يفيدك وينفعك من معلومات حول الموضوع ... http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54248 ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...


----------



## m.nadir (25 فبراير 2009)

كما قال المهندس بلكس 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (25 فبراير 2009)

الرابط التالي يعمل ... http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Biomaterials.pps


----------



## albaghdady78 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*رابط جديد*



حسنين علي موسى قال:


> الرابط التالي يعمل ... http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Biomaterials.pps




ممكن اخي الحبيب رابط جديد ,لان الرابط لايعمل وانا بأمس الحاجة اليه


----------



## Abdulaziz Hedaib (19 أكتوبر 2013)

Thanks a lot. That's was very helpful. May God bless you


----------

